# Hymer EXSIS-i



## exsis (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi, are there any New EXSIS-i 512,522,562,572 -owners that have been able to purchase a External "Silver Screen" for this "A" class van. Thanks


----------



## Swift72 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi
These can be purchased from Hymer UK in Preston @ around £160 and they are very good quality.


----------

